# [SOLVED] Win 7 Camera Drivers



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey,
I'm posting to complain of my monitor-integrated camera.
Well,all I can say that when I was running Win XP,it was working all right and when I switched to Win 7,it just..stopped. 10 minutes ago,I plugged it in just to realise there isn't an installed driver for it.Tried the search driver online option,failed.Tried installing manually,still fail.Finally,I got my monitor driver CD and installed the driver from there,and guess what - still isn't working!
What can I do to get it to work?
My monitor is ASUS PW201.
I'll be really thankful if anyone manages to help me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*








and welcome to the Forum

Have you tried the Asus site?

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

You may have to use Vista drivers


----------



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

I did try it!
Both vista and winxp drivers,none worked!
Does that mean I have to revert back to XP? ):


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

The Vista drivers should have worked . . what exactly happened when you installed them?


----------



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

nothing,they wouldn't even install


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

What *exactly* happened when you tried to install them. Have you loaded win7 chipset drivdrs?


----------



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

Ok that's exactly what happened :
In the folder I downloaded from the ASUS site,there are 2 applications, DrvInst and PNPINST.Both don't work.
DrvInst requires permission to make changes to the computer,and when I accept,it a cmd-like window opens for a tenth of a second before closing itself,happens every time.
PNPINST also requires permission and when I accept,a window asking wether I want to install cam drivers shows up.When I click Yes a really weird error shows up:










What's a chipset driver? ;o


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

What brabd and noidekl PC is this?

Is this a 64 bit version of Windows 7?

The Chipset driver is directs traffic on the motherboard. If it is not installed, other drivers will not install


----------



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

Im using Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600).
And since I have drivers installed for almost everything else,I guess my chipset driver is installed?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

I would guess so. I'm out of ideas on the camera driver . . maybe someone else will come along with a thought


----------



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

Yes,I hope so :/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

Is this the driver you downloaded?
ASUS Webcam Utility V.6.96.1.04b (WHQL) 

Can you ID this webcam for me:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

Here are the ID's I got from Device Manager.
USB\VID_0402&PID_5602&REV_0100
USB\VID_0402&PID_5602
And I'm prettu sure I didn't get Webcam Utility,I just downloaded driver folder for my screen model and after that a vista driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

Hi,

Not sure where you got these drivers from?


> In the folder I downloaded from the ASUS site,there are 2 applications, DrvInst and PNPINST


When I searched ASUS site I selected:
LCD Monitor
PW Series
PW201
Selected Vista 32bit for the OS

I see no applications

There are two "utilities"
LifeFrame Software V1.3 
ASUS LCD Screen Saver V1.0.0002 

There is also listed two "others":
ASUS Webcam Utility V.6.96.1.04b (WHQL) 
ASUS Webcam Utility 6.96.1.04 (WHQL) 
These are the drivers

Try to see if the ASUS Webcam Utility V.6.96.1.04b (WHQL) will correct your issue.


----------



## acho94 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

You're 
damn
awesome x]


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win 7 Camera Drivers*

Thank you,
Glad you have it sorted out!
Bill


----------

